
Best books to learn about manufacturing - danmendes
http://booksmartest.com/best-books-to-learn-about-manufacturing/
======
Robelius
A topic I can comment on!

I got my degree in Manufacturing Engineering, and work in hardware
engineering. Funnily enough, I’m writing this on a shuttle that left the
factory today on my way to the hotel.

The go to for my undergrad was Fundamentals of Modern Manufacturing [1]. It
gives a surface level understanding and isn’t too dry most of the time. It’s
an interesting book that you can just open up and learn something new in. It’s
more of a reference book than the “narrative” books that were linked too. It’s
probably what people think of as a “Manufacturing Book.”

Then there’s the Bible, Machinery’s Handbook [2]. This probably isn’t what
most people are looking for in a manufacturing book. Think of it as more of a
giant list of tables and suggestions when trying to actually build something.
It’s the one book I’ll always have at my desk, regardless of what I’m working
on.

[1] [https://www.amazon.com/Fundamentals-Modern-Manufacturing-
Mat...](https://www.amazon.com/Fundamentals-Modern-Manufacturing-Materials-
Processes-ebook/dp/B01AKSZ9NE)

[2] [https://www.amazon.com/Machinerys-Handbook-Toolbox-Erik-
Ober...](https://www.amazon.com/Machinerys-Handbook-Toolbox-Erik-
Oberg/dp/0831130911)

On mobile, so fingers crossed on the formatting!

~~~
froindt
You're the 2nd other IE/manufacturing engineer I've found on the site!

I can second the recommendation for Fundamental Modern Manufacturing. This was
required reading for my two hands-on manufacturing classes. They have so many
manufacturing processes I hadn't heard of, and very good descriptions of them.

~~~
eitally
I am one, too, with specialization in high tech electronics manufacturing
processes and control systems. To be honest, it's relatively straightforward
to understand how manufacturing works... If you have access to a factory. The
two areas that I find the most interesting are Operations Research
(essentially, solving optimization problems) and Supply Chain Management,
which seems like it'd mostly be OR, too, but in reality ends up being much
more about how well you understand laws and regulations and can bend them to
your will.

------
tumba
Some of these aren’t bad. The Goal, for example, is a great book for helping
you build intuition about constraints. But by far, the best manufacturing book
I’ve read is Factory Physics, but Hopp and Spearman. It rewards study with a
mathematical understanding of how value chains work.

[https://factoryphysics.com/factory-physics-3rd-
edition](https://factoryphysics.com/factory-physics-3rd-edition)

------
xinyhn
Does anyone have any suggestions on starting a career in
manufacturing/quality, etc. Not exactly sure which direction I want to go but
I want to explore careers that involve lean principles and Six Sigma.
Currently just have an associates. Should I start entry level somewhere? Go
back to school for Industrial Engineering?

------
masonic
All links are Amazon affiliate links (tag canoneo-20).

~~~
redis_mlc
So ... what is your point exactly?

You object to somebody, somewhere on the Internet creating content and making
a buck? Or just that you didn't get your shekel?

~~~
gregjotau
I think his point is that if someone recommends something to others, the more
money they earn for recommending it is proportional to how much that person
would be willing to mislead potential buyers / not be totally honest / be
biased.

~~~
libertine
There will always be a bias in any recommendation, no matter the agenda.

Someone who owns a Tesla and likes the experience , will most likely recommend
it and can point point them to Tesla referral program (not sure if they still
have it) - they will earn more than most of Amazon Referral fees, and it's
most likely and honest recommendation. Though definitely biased.

Your only protection is to be aware of bias and do your own research if you
are inclined to buy something recommended.

Or not, because that's why we turn to experts/influencers (no matter if it's a
friend/family member/blogger/vlogger) in some matters you're not comfortable
with or you don't care enough/don't want to put the time to research.

So yeah, I wish I had a fee for every sales made from friends/family/internet
strangers that asked for my recommendation.

------
bigtrakzapzap
TWW is a great book.

Another book on the TPS:
[https://www.amazon.com/dp/0915299143](https://www.amazon.com/dp/0915299143)

I would look beyond books to seek out great organizers, leaders, and
organizations in manufacturing. Dell is another good example. There are many
others spread around the world.

